# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Что значит этот кошмарный сон. Я попаду в ад?

## Екатерина Мирная

Харе Кришна. Мне приснился сон, в котором я стала блудницей, и соблазнила Бога. У нас был половой акт (как это называется в ИСККОН, незаконный секс), и я родила Ему ребенка... Но мы не были женаты, и у Него другие жены, гопи.

Скажите, это грех? Я за это попаду в ад?

Спасибо

P.S. Я сама в шоке

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, дорогая Екатерина. 
Примите мои поклоны.
Хочу принести извинения, что Вы так долго ожидали ответа. Нам понадобилось какое-то время, что бы найти замену Вирочане прабху. В связи с его большой загруженностью, теперь этим служением буду заниматься я.
Если это еще актуально, я постараюсь ответить на Ваш вопрос.

И для начала, я хотела бы поблагодарить Вас за доверие и Вашу искренность. Чувствую, что для Вас этот вопрос очень важен. Чтож.. предлагаю нам вместе найти ответ на него!  :smilies: 

Для начала, давайте посмотрим, что об этом говорит сам Шрила Прабхупада.
Сатсварупа Дас Госвами в своей книге «Нектар Прабхупады» упоминает беседу Хари Шаури прабху и Шрилы Прабхупада, в которой Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что «сны - это впечатления, накапливающиеся в уме, они также могут исходить из прошлых жизней. Он сказал, что, хотя вещи во сне кажутся реальными, сны сами по себе иллюзорны». То есть Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что в основном сон это бессмыслица.

Иногда, конечно, Господь являя лилу, может являться к преданным во сне. Есть такие примеры в жизни наших ачарьев и других возвышенных преданных, но Шрила Прабхупада и наши Духовные Учителя говорят, что мы не должны воспринимать сны серьезно и опираться на них в нашей духовной практике.

Наша задача просто продолжать следовать нашим обетам.

Это первый момент.

Второе.. Вы говорили, что этот сон это, возможно, грех, за который придётся страдать. Что ж, тогда я хотела бы сказать, что мы порой даже не представляем, сколько уже грехов совершили в этой и прошлой жизнях. Но тот факт, что Вы произносите имя Кришны (а Вы написали Его имя в своем письме), означает, что Господь взял Вас под личную опеку, и Вы по Его милости уже «встали под душ», а значит рано или поздно будете чисты.

Есть история про охотника Мригари и Нараду Муни. Этот охотник был настолько жестоким, что его уж точно ждал ад. Увидев его Нарада Муни почувствовал сострадание, и рассказал охотнику о том, что ожидает его за все его зверства. Испуганный Мригари взмолился о помощи. И тогда Нарада Муни дал ему Святое Имя Господа, сказав, что охотник так сможет очиститься. Но, Мригари был настолько падшим, что НЕ МОГ даже раз произнести Имя Бога. В итоге, Нарада Муни нашел выход и попросил Мригари повторять имя Смерти: МА-РА.. МА-РА-МА-РА.. охотник даже не заметил как стал повторять имя РАМА.  Он полностью очистился и стал великим святым и преданным.

Представляете?
Он не мог вначале даже имя произнести. А Вы можете! Это означает, что и у вас тем более есть шанс. Не важно, что было в прошлом. Во сне или реальности.

Поэтому, если Вы продолжите искренне свою духовную практику, если будете верить в процесс, то никакие прошлые грехи  (во снах или реальности) не сумеют препятствовать Вам на пути к Вашей цели.
Надеюсь, я сумела ответить на Ваш вопрос. 
Буду благодарна, если  Вы откликнетесь, и скажете, было ли что-то ценным для Вас из того, что я написала.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------

